# WANT TO BUY A 2007 ALTIMA



## Maine (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm currently looking at a 2007 Altima 2.5s with 108k at a small dealer. I went and looked at it and it's really clean interior, very little rust(surface on undercarriage). Carfax is clean with one owner. I started it and it idled nice and long story short everything checks out well. I didn't test drive it, I plan to. I asked the dealer to tell me about it and as I did I said how long have you had it and he said a couple months. He said the price started at $9,995 and he decreased to 9,500 then 9000, to 8595, then 8000 and now 7550. at the end of the day I want to spend $5,500. It books on two different sites as 5,000 even (edmunds and KBB) I plan on paying in cash. How do I go about negotiation. Can I get it for 5,500? I've been doing lots of research, but I'm finding a lot of the same things. E.g: be calm, don't get too attatched, don't talk about how much you're willing to spend, be prepared to walk, offer 10-25% less than sticker to start etc. but I want to know more. looking for all advice.


----------



## JoelSchoenberger (Apr 21, 2015)

Test drive it first. You should ask yourself; why hasn't it sold? It seems their must be a problem if the dealer can't get rid of it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Maine said:


> How do I go about negotiation. Can I get it for 5,500? I've been doing lots of research, but I'm finding a lot of the same things. E.g: be calm, don't get too attatched, don't talk about how much you're willing to spend, be prepared to walk, offer 10-25% less than sticker to start etc. but I want to know more. looking for all advice.


Your negotiation techniques sound good. The N.A.D.A. and Kelley blue book prices are around $7500; try for $7000.

By all means test drive the car. Listen for any unusual noises at various speeds. Feel if the car pulls to either side on a flat road; if so, alignment might be off or suspension damage. Check for any electrical problems; if any, these may be hard to fix. Make sure the "check engine" light does not come during running.

If the car has an automatic transmission, it's a CVT (Continuously Variable Transmission). 2007 was the first year the CVTs were used. There have been some problems with excessive noise, not moving up in gears (similar to up shifting).

If the car has a manual transmission, then you should be OK. Just make sure the clutch is good.


----------



## baileychic8 (Nov 6, 2021)

Maine said:


> I'm currently looking at a 2007 Altima 2.5s with 108k at a small dealer. I went and looked at it and it's really clean interior, very little rust(surface on undercarriage). Carfax is clean with one owner. I started it and it idled nice and long story short everything checks out well. I didn't test drive it, I plan to. I asked the dealer to tell me about it and as I did I said how long have you had it and he said a couple months. He said the price started at $9,995 and he decreased to 9,500 then 9000, to 8595, then 8000 and now 7550. at the end of the day I want to spend $5,500. It books on two different sites as 5,000 even (edmunds and KBB) I plan on paying in cash. How do I go about negotiation. Can I get it for 5,500? I've been doing lots of research, but I'm finding a lot of the same things. E.g: be calm, don't get too attatched, don't talk about how much you're willing to spend, be prepared to walk, offer 10-25% less than sticker to start etc. but I want to know more. looking for all advice.


Get him even lower by walking away. Expect repairs coming soon....new battery, ac compressor, condenser, drier, catalytic converter and o2 sensors, oil pump sensor, coolant temp sensor, thermometer and water valve. Not counting tires, oil change and cvt fluid change. If you can repair it yourself all this is around 7-800 bucks not oem parts. I used an ac replacement kit from O'Reilly's lifetime warranty was $400.00. Then random cheap parts ordered online. I'm sure I have forgotten something, I have owned mine 2 years and it still needs more work. This car has saved my life twice tho in "accidents" that should have seriously hurt me but the car barely has a scratch. That and it has never left me stranded. Priceless if you ask me. I paid $1,900 for mine but it had 150,000 miles on it.


----------

